# Vegas here I come!!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sam and livewire its offical ill be there for a week 

Arrive: Sunday Oct 26th

Staying: Orleans casino hotel. (Across the street from the Las Vegas Fire Training Center)

Would like to herf: Sometime late Sunday. (6-7p & later)

Departing: Friday Oct 31th. 

Hope I can hook up with u guys for a smoke or to. 

PS. Everyday after class I'm open for what ever


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sam and livewire its offical ill be there for a week
> 
> Arrive: Sunday Oct 26th
> 
> ...


Man it's quite around here:hn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm here but not in Vegas!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Wish I was gonna be with you guys... you will have a great time! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Touch down, im here.:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Touch down, im here.:tu


Booker, miss seeing you around here. Come to CA, we can host you anytime.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Booker, miss seeing you around here. Come to CA, we can host you anytime.


U got it:tu


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man it's quite around here:hn


Yo...some of us are still around....the quiet ones.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

chip said:


> Yo...some of us are still around....the quiet ones.


No I was talking about this thread. As far as meeting up with the vegas crew. Chip your not quite


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

So... how was Las Vegas, Booker? :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So... how was Las Vegas, Booker? :ss


Other then class and class and class with a lil eating it's ok I guess:ss
(u know what happens in vegas stays in vegas)


----------

